# Goggles Fog Suck..



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

If you've wiped the inside of the lens while it's wet, you've mixed the antifog chemicals and they are now useless. You'll have to get a new lense. The best thing to do is let them air dry, or if you really need to use them and you don't have time to let them dry, you can dab them carefully.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

They are still good to you! Don't listen to that other guy.

Here's what you do. You can buy anti fog spray that you can use to coat the lens with. The brand I recommend is Speedo, you can buy it at a sports store where they sell a lot of swimming stuff or go to a scuba diving gear store and buy their stuff too. spray it on real good, give it a few seconds then rise the lens in a bowl of cold water.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> ...The brand I recommend is Speedo, you can buy it at a sports store...


I've never used the Speedo stuff, but on my rain goggles that fog up like crazy I use this stuff made by Oakley called AFR. It is used on hockey visors and it seems to work great for me. It is $8 here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

so it is possible to use Sidelines Visor Spay? Cause i have seen it in a store and thought maybe i can use it


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Probably. If your goggles are messed up and already fog, what could it hurt? The conditions are similar between hockey and snowboarding, hot body and cold atmospheric temp, but snowboard conditions create a greater temperature gradient. The sidelines spray should function similar to the AFR. Oakley claims that the AFR actually regenerates the antifog coating they use on the hockey visors, whether that is true or not I don't know.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

my bad guys... first time I confidently state something as a fact on a forum, it's wrong. Fuckin rediculous.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks for the info.. i have read a little more online and recoating them with "anti-fog" juice seems to get mixed results.. some people claim its worked and others do not.. so ill give it a try.. picked up a bottle of some kind of anti fog stuff at the local sports store... let you know how it works out...

thanks for the advice..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

ya tell us later if it worked, because i got goggles that fog like crazy too (less than a minute). If it works i will buy some of this stuff too.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

small update... spray didnt work the first time so threw it in the drawer and forgot about it.. was cleaning up around the apartment over the weekend and saw it so tried it again...but this time i actually removed the lens and sprayed a few light coats let it dry and did not touch it in any way.. mounted the lens back in the goggles.. and had ZERO fog yesterday when i went riding.... and i can tell it was definitely a day where in the past they would have fogged.. so pretty happy with the product.. got it at dicks.. can get the name of it if anyone is interested.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmwalla2 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedo??????


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I would replace the goggles. $50 ain't worth it to have bad vision all day everytime you visit the hill.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

stopped screwing around purchased some Electric goggle this season.. ZERO fog.. GREAT large unobstructed view... well worth the money.. sometimes it is better to buy new than to screw around with old junk..


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

bmwalla2 said:


> speedo??????



you bump a year old thread for this?


----------



## bmwalla2 (Feb 12, 2011)

which anti fog works.

i want rain x on outside of goggles too


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

bmwalla2 said:


> which anti fog works.
> 
> i want rain x on outside of goggles too


I find the best substitute for anit-fog spray is quality goggles. Rain should bead on the outside lense no problem either. Don't worry about rain-ex-ing them.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> you bump a year old thread for this?


what do you mean a year? this thread is 2 years old! :laugh::dunno:


----------



## bmwalla2 (Feb 12, 2011)

best ANTIFOG stuff out

C-Clear

the military uses this stuff


----------

